# اسئله واجوبه في سفر اعمال الرسل



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*سفر أعمال الرسل من إصحاح 1 – 19*



*أ- من / ما هو:*


*(1) اليوم العظيم الذي أسس فيه السيد المسيح الكنيسة*
*يوم الخمسين*


*(2) أول شهيد في ال 12 تلميذ*
*يعقوب الرسول أخو يوحنا*


*(3) أول من آمنت بتبشير بولس الرسول في أوروبا*
*ليديا بائعة الأرجوان*


*(4) التلميذة الوحيدة التي ذكرها سفر أعمال الرسل*
*طابيثا / غزالة*


*(5) ضرب عليم الساحر بالعمى*
*بولس الرسول*


*(6) امرأة قالت " نعم .." فماتت*
*سفيرة*


*(7) لقب بناظر الإله*
*مارمرقس الرسول*


*( ضربوا بالعصي و القوا في السجن فكانوا يسبحون الله*
*بولس و سيلا*


*(9) مدينة كان يعبد فيها أرطاميس*
*أفسس*


*(10) ملك أكله الدود و مات*
*هيرودس*


*(11) مدينة قال عنها بولس الرسول انهم " قبلوا الكلمة بكل نشاط فاحصين الكتب كل يوم"*
*بيرية*


*(12) كان و لو ظله يشفى المرضى*
*بطرس الرسول*







*ب- اختار:*


*(1) لقب سفر أعمال الرسل ب *
*أ- الميمر ب- الكاثوليكون ج- الابركسيس*


*(2) الرجل المقعد عند باب الهيكل الذي شفاه بطرس كان مريض لاكثر من *
*أ- 25 عام ب- 40 عام ج- 50 عام*


*(3) كرنيليوس قائد المئة جندي*
*أ- مصري ب- يوناني ج- روماني*


*(4) رأى القديس بطرس رؤياه على السطح في مدينة *
*أ- يافا ب- أفسس ج- بطمس*


*(5) مدينة بشر فيها بولس عن الإله المجهول *
*أ- بيرية ب- أثينا ج- فيلبى*


*(6) لقب بطرس الرسول برسول *
*أ- المحبة ب- الختان ج- الأمم*


*(7) أول بطريرك على إسكندرية من الآتين*
*أ- كرنيليوس ب- انيانوس ج- تيموثاوس*


*( أراد أن يشترى موهبة الروح القدس بدراهم*
*أ- عليم ب- بار يشوع ج- سيمون *


*(9) كانت أمه يهودية و أباه يوناني*
*أ- سيلا ب- تيموثاوس ج- حنانيا*


*(10) أول الشهداء في المسيحية*
*أ- بطرس ب- يعقوب ج- استفانوس *




*ج- أكمل:*


*(1) كاتب سفر أعمال الرسل هو لوقا ويعمل طبيب*


*(2) كان " ديمتريوس " يعمل صائغ صانع هياكل فضة لأرطاميس بينما كان عمل " غاليون " والى أخائية *


*(3) معنى " متياس " مختار / عطية الله *


*(4) و أما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه*


*(5) كانت صناعة أو مهنة بولس الرسول : **صانع خيام*



*(6) فلما رأوا مجاهرة بطرس و يوحنا و وجدوا انهما انسانان عديما العلم و عاميان تعجبوا . فعرفوهما انهما كانا مع يسوع*


*(7) و إن كان من الله فلا تقدرون أن تنقضوه*


*(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 اجتمع أول مجمع كنسى مقدس في مدينة أورشليم*


*(9 ) فشخص اليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع و رأوا وجهه كأنه وجه ملاك*


*(10 ) فقال له الرب اذهب لأن هذا لي اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم و ملوك و بنى إسرائيل.*


*(11) و لما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه *


*(12) فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس أن يتوبوا متغاضيا عن أزمنة الجهل*


*(13) و إذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج و بساطة قلب*





*د- اذكر من قال الجمل التالية و لمن قالها ( مع ذكر الشاهد):*


*(1) توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس*
*بطرس للرجال الاسرائيليين أعمال 2 : 22 , 38*


*(2) ليس لى فضة و لا ذهب و لكن الذى لى فاياه أعطيك. باسم يسوع المسح الناصرى قم و امش*
*بطرس للأعرج عند باب الهيكل اعمال 3: 6*


*(3) أما اوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم*
*رئيس الكهنة ل بطرس و الرسل أعمال 5 : 28*


*(4) أعطياني هذا السلطان حتى أي من وضعت عليه يدي يقبل الروح القدس*
*سيمون الساحر للرسل ( بطرس و يوحنا) أع 8 : 19 *


*(5) هوذا ماء ، ماذا يمنع أن اعتمد*
*الخصى الحبشى وزير كنداكة لفيلبس أعمال 8 : 36*


*(6) أيها الممتلئ كل غش وكل خبث يا ابن إبليس يا عدو كل بر ألا تزال تفسد سبل الله المستقيمة*
*بولس الرسول لبار يشوع ( عليم الساحر ) اع 13 : 10 *


*(7) صلواتك وصدقاتك صعدت تذكاراً أمام الله*
*الملاك لكيرنيليوس أع 10 : 4 *


*(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لماذا تفعلون هذا . نحن ايضا بشر تحت آلام مثلكم *
*برنابا و بولس للجمع فى مدينة لسترة أع 14 : 15*


*(9) لا تفعل بنفسك شيئا رديا لأن جميعنا ههنا*
*بولس لحافظ السجن أع 16 : 28*


*(10) لا تخف بل تكلم و لا تسكت*
*الله لبولس أع 18 : 9*





*ه- ضع صح أو خطا مع تصحيح الخطأ:*


*(1) وقعت القرعة التي ألقاها التلاميذ على متياس ليحل محل يهوذا*
*صح*

*(2) لم يكن شاول راضياً بقتل استفانوس*
*خطأ – كان راضيا*

*(3) كان سيمون رجل من رجال الله ولذلك كان الجميع يتبعونه*
*خطأ – كان ساحر و كان الناس يتبعونه لكونهم قد اندهشوا زمانا طويلا بسحره*

*(4) عندما سمع الرسل أن السامرة قد قبلت كلمة الله أرسلوا إليهم بطرس وبرنابا *
*خطأ – ارسلوا بطرس و يوحنا*


*(5) أخذ بطرس شاول إلى الرسل وحدثهم بما حدث له وكيف جاهر في دمشق باسم يسوع*
*خطأ – اخذه برنابا*

*(6) قبل الأمم الإيمان على يد بطرس*
*خطأ - بولس*

*(7) قُتل يعقوب أخو يوحنا رجماً بالحجارة*
*خطأ - قتل بالسيف*

*( الذي أشار بالروح أن جوعاً عظيماً كان عتيدا أن يصير على جميع المسكونة هو أغابوس*
*صح*


*(9) في أول عظة لبطرس بعد حلول الروح القدس . انضم للكنيسة حوالي 3000 نفس*
*صح*


*(10) حل الروح القدس على الرسل في الساعة التاسعة من النهار *
*خطأ – الساعة الثالثة*





*و- الأسئلة الموضوعية:*


*(1) ذكر عن القديس بولس أنه كلم الشيطان . ماذا كان الموقف الذي كلمه فيه؟ و ماذا قال له؟*
*أع 16 : 16 – 18*


*(2) ذكرت معجزة إقامة ميت فما هي ؟*
*اع 9 : 36 – 43*


*(3) لماذا قال ملاك الرب لفيلبس أن يذهب على الطريق المنحدرة من أورشليم إلى غزة؟*
*أع 8 : 26 – 40*


*(4) ما الرؤيا التي رآها بطرس الرسول؟*
*أع 10 : 9 – 16*


*(5) لماذا ذهب بولس الرسول لمكدونية؟*
*أع 16: 9- 10*​

يتبع​


----------



## اني بل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*الجزء الثانى من سفر اعمال الرسل من اصحاح 20- 28*




*أ- اختار:*

*1- قائد المئة الذي رافق بولس لإيطاليا ليرفع دعواه أمام قيصر هو :*
*أ- أغسطس ب- كلوديوس ج-يوليوس*

*2- أرسترخس رافق بولس الرسول الى آسيا و هو من أهل :*
*أ- بطمس ب- تسالونيكى ج- ترواس*

*3- تحالف أكثر من .... يهودي ألا يأكلوا أو يشربوا حتى يقتلون بولس *
*أ- 20 ب-30 ج- 40*

*4- كلم بولس الشعب في أورشليم باللغة ال*
*أ- المصرية ب- العبرية ج- اليونانية*

*5- أرسل الرسل للذين آمنوا من الأمم قائلين لهم أن يحافظوا على أنفسهم من :*
*أ- أكل اللحوم ب- ذبح الحيوانات ج- أكل المخنوق*

*==================================*

*ب- من / ما هو :*

*1- أمر بقتل بطرس و بولس*
*نيرون*

*2- مكان ميلاد بولس الرسول*
*طرسوس في كيليكية*

*3- قال لبولس: بقليل تقنعني أن أصير مسيحيا*
*أغريباس*

*4- مقدم جزيرة مليطة*
*بوبليوس*

*5- انتظر أن يأخذ رشوة من بولس الرسول*
*فيلكس الوالى*

*============================================*
*ج- أكمل :*

*1- و الآن لماذا تتوانى ؟ قم و اعتمد و اغسل خطاياك داعيا باسم الرب*

*2- فضة أو ذهب أو لباس أحد لم أشته*

*3- ينبغى أنكم تتعبون و تعضدون الضعفاء*

*4- معنى كلمة " شاول" مطلوب / سؤال و " بولس" الصغير*

*5- تربى بولس عند رجلى غمالائيل أشهر معلمى الناموس و مفسريه*

*6- حاجاتي و حاجات اللذين معى خدمتها هاتان اليدان*

*7- لتفتح عيونهم كي يرجعوا من ظلمات إلى نور. و من سلطان الشيطان إلى الله حتى ينالوا بالإيمان *
*بي غفران الخطايا و نصيبا مع المقدسين*

*8- أخدم الرب بكل تواضع و دموع كثيرة و بتجارب أصابتنى بمكايد اليهود*

*====================================*

*د- ضع علامة (√) أمام العبارة الصحيحة وعلامة (×) أمام الخاطئة مع التصحيح :*

*1- عمد بولس أن يحدث إنشقاقاً في المجمع عندما قال أنا فريسي ابن فريسي على رجاء قيامة الأموات أنا أحاكم *
*صح*

*2- عامل برابرة جزيرة مليطه الناجين من السفينة معاملة قاسية*
*خطأ- قدم لهم أهل جزيرة مليطة إحسانا و أوقدوا نار لأجل البرد و قبلوهم*

*3- ارتعب الوالي فيلكس عندما حدثه بولس عن البر والتعفف والدينونة العتيدة *
*صح *

*4- رفض الوالي فستوس أن ترفع دعوى بولس إلى قيصر *
*خطأ- قبل ذلك و أرسله إلى رومية لترفع دعواه أمام قيصر*

*5- الفريسيون يقولون أنه ليس قيامة ولا ملاك ولا روح*
*خطأ- الفريسيون يقرون كل ذلك / الصدوقيون يقولون أنه ليس قيامة و لا ملاك و لا روح*

*=====================================*

*ه- من قائل العبارات التالية ولمن قالها وما الشاهد *

*1- سيضربك الله أيها الحائط المبيض*
*بولس لحنانيا رئيس الكهنة أع 23: 3*

*2- إننا حاصلون بواسطتك على سلام جزيل *
*خطيب اسمه ترتلس للوالي فيلكس أع 24: 3*

*3- لا تخف يا بولس ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام قيصر *
*ملاك الإله لبولس أعمال 27 : 24*

*4- كان يمكن أن يطلق هذا الإنسان لو لم يكن قد رفع دعواه إلى قيصر*
*أغريباس لفستس أع 26: 32*

*5- الكتب الكثيرة تحولك إلى الهذيان *
*فستوس لبولس أع 26: 24*

*==================================*

*و-الأسئلة الموضوعية:*

*1- ما هي طريقة استشهاد كلا من : بطرس , بولس , مرقس , توما*
*بطرس الرسول : صلب منكس الرأس*
*بولس الرسول : بحد السيف ( قطع الرأس)*
*مرقس الرسول: تم جره في شوارع الإسكندرية*
*توما الرسول: قطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة ودفن في مليبار ثم نقل جسده إلى الرها*

*2- لماذا هاج اليهود اللذين من آسيا على بولس فى أورشليم ؟*
*أع 21 : 27 – 30*

*3- ما محتوى الرسالة التى أرسلها الأمير كلوديوس ليسياس لفيلكس الوالى بخصوص بولس الرسول؟*
*أع 23 : 26- 30*

*4- ماذا رأى بولس فى الغيبة التى حدثت له فى أورشليم بينما كان يصلى فى الهيكل؟*
*أع 22 : 17 - 21*
*5- ما الخبر المفرح الذى قاله بولس للذين كانوا معه على السفينة في طريقهم لإيطاليا؟*
*أع 27 : 21 - 26*
​


----------



## اندرو اوريجانوس (27 سبتمبر 2016)

شكرا على المسابقات الجميلة دى انا فعلا استفدت كتير اوى ونقلتها فى موقع تانى للافادة


----------

